# μόκο (=αφιόνι)



## OldBullLee (Sep 10, 2012)

Ο Γιώργος Ιωάννου, στο διήγημά του για τους πρόσφυγες της Σαλονίκης "Η Παναγία Ρευματοκρατόρισσα", μιλάει για μιά Μικρασιάτισσα πρόσφυγα που περιγράφει πώς, φεύγοντας απ΄ τη Μικρασία, κρυμένη απ' τους Τούρκους σε μια σπηλιά, έδινε "μόκο" στο μωρό της (επεξηγώντας ότι πρόκειται γι' Αφιόνι), για να μην κλάψει και τους πιάσουν οι Τούρκοι. Παλιότερα άκουσα από τη γιαγιά ενός φίλου μου από ένα χωριό της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας, ότι (ακόμα παλιότερα) για να κοιμούνται τα μωρά, τα δίναν "μάκο", ένα αφέψημα ή παρασκεύασμα από παπαρουνόσπορους. Μόκο ή Μάκο, όσο κι' αν έψαξα σε λεξικά και γκούγκλ, δεν βρήκα τίποτα (εκτός από το "κάνω μόκο", που δεν με αφορά βέβαια). Επειδή βοηθώ στο γράψιμο μιά παρουσίασης για τους Μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες της Σαλονίκης (που θα βγει προς τα έξω), στην οποια η συγγραφέας θέλει να κάνει χρήση της ιστορίας που περιγράφει ο Ιωάννου, κι επειδή δεν θέλω να γίνει καμιά πατάτα, ειδικά με ένα θέμα σαν αυτό, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως μπορεί κάποιος από το φόρουμ να βοηθήσει με τη λέξη Μόκο/Μάκο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2012)

OldBullLee said:


> [...] Παλιότερα άκουσα από τη γιαγιά ενός φίλου μου από ένα χωριό της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας, ότι (ακόμα παλιότερα) για να κοιμούνται τα μωρά, τα δίναν "μάκο", ένα αφέψημα ή παρασκεύασμα από παπαρουνόσπορους. [...]



Επιβεβαιώνω από Θεσσαλία, όπου η χρήση της λέξης *μάκο *για το ηρεμιστικό αφέψημα των σπόρων παπαρούνας (το οποίο δινόταν παλιά στα παιδιά) επιβιώνει ακόμη και σήμερα, ιδίως στα χείλη των παλαιότερων, αν και μερικοί κάτω των 50 το θυμούνται να χορηγείται στους ίδιους ή τα αδέρφια τους όταν ήταν μικρά παιδιά. 

Πιθανόν να προέρχεται από παραφθορά του _μήκων (η υπνοφόρος)_. Λέγεται και _γκιούμεσι:_



> Μέχρι την δεύτερη δεκαετία του 20ου αιώνα οι αυλές των σπιτιών για καλλωπιστικούς λόγους, ήταν γεμάτες απο μια παπαρούνα, γνωστή με το επιστημονικό όνομα "μήκων η υπνοφόρος". Η καλλιέργεια αυτής της παπαρούνας ήταν ελεύθερη και οι προγιαγιάδες μας ήξεραν τις φαρμακολογικές ενέργειες του φυτού. Ετσι όταν ένα μωρό είχε διάρροια, πονάκια στην κοιλιά, όταν « λύριζε » , το φάρμακο ήταν ένα. «Δώστου γκιούμεσι», από το αρβανίτικο γκιούμ(ε) που σημαίνει ύπνος. Ηταν γαλακτώδες όπιο που το έφτιαχναν μόνοι τους βράζοντας την παπαρούνα όταν αυτή ξεστάχυαζε, στο μπρίκι και πίνοντας το μωρο το έπαιρνε ο ύπνος και σταμάταγε το κλάμα.



Μετά ήρθαν οι φαινοθειαζίνες στα αντιισταμινικά και κάποια οπιούχα αντιβηχικά, χρήσιμα για καταστολή ορμών, και τώρα τελευταία η μεθυλφαινιδάτη κάνει θραύση, επισήμως συνταγογραφούμενη για ψύλλου παιδιού αθώο πήδημα, που μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό για την ηλικία της αναζήτησης και του σφρίγους, ξεβολεύει όμως οκνηρούς γονείς, δασκάλους κ.ά. ανεγκέφαλους ψυχαναγκαστικούς της ησυχίας, της τάξης και της ασφαλείας...

Και καλώς όρισες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Υπάρχει, νομίζω, η πιθανότητα η λέξη _μόκο_ να είναι πράγματι αυτή που εμπεριέχεται στη φράση _κάνω μόκο_, και η οποία φαίνεται να είναι ιταλικής προέλευσης. Δηλαδή, έδιναν στα μωρά αφιόνι (afyon: τουρκική λέξη που προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη «όπιο» και είναι συνώνυμη αυτής), ώστε αυτά να μην κλάψουν και ακουστούν, να κάνουν μόκο. 

Ο λόγος που εικάζω πως μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό είναι επειδή κάτι ανάλογο έχει γίνει με τη λέξη τουμπεκί (tömbeki: καπνός για ναργιλέ στα τουρκικά). 

Θα μας πουν και οι ειδικοί, ωστόσο.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2012)

Η γιαγιά μου που 'χε στον κήπο της , όταν τη ρώτησα κάποτε με χαζό ύφος, τι 'ναι τούτο το φυτό, μου είπε πως είναι _*ύπνος*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ το δίνει ως προερχόμενο από το παλ. ιταλικό moco = τίποτα. Αντίστοιχα και το ΛΝΕΓ: ΕΤΥΜ. < ιταλ. moco «τίποτε» < λατ. non nauci «καθόλου»


----------



## OldBullLee (Sep 10, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς όλους σας για τις απίστευτα γρήγορες απαντήσεις σας, όπως και για το καλωσόρισμα. Με κάνετε (και ο Νίκελ την Παρασκευή) να αισθάνομαι ότι βρίσκομαι μεταξύ φίλων (με την καλή έννοια και όχι την φεισμπουκική).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Και εκτενής παρόμοια συζήτηση στο σλανγκρ.

(Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Φίλοι μόνο; Βάλε μας μια ερώτηση λογικής δυσκολίας και μας έχεις σκλαβώσει όλους! :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Έχω ακούσει για την μέθοδο από τη γιαγιά μου αλλά τις λέξεις μόκο, μάκο ή αφιόνι όχι (το αφιόνι το ξέρω, αλλά όχι με αυτή την έννοια), κάπως αλλιώς το έλεγε, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πώς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι, όπως λέει κάποιος στο slang.gr, μπορείτε να είναι παραφθορά της _μήκωνος_. Πιο πιθανό είναι να παίζουν με το ιταλικό _μόκο_ (όπως οι Εγγλέζοι λένε _pacifier_ την πιπίλα του μωρού). Στις παλιές πηγές όλοι λένε για _παπαρούνα_, _αφιόνι_ και _ύπνο_ και ο Γεννάδιος προσθέτει και το τουρκικό _χασχάς_. Αυτό είναι το haşhaş (για πλάκα μόνο λέω ότι αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το αγγλικό hush hush για το ... μόκο.)

Μπόλικη ιστορία και λεξιλόγιο στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opium


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, το μόνο που έχω να συνεισφέρω στο παρόν νήμα είναι η σχέση των ασασίνων με το χασίς που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, τη γνωρίζετε ήδη (και σίγουρα κάποια παραπομπή θα υπάρχει στη Λέξι. Δαεμάνε; Ζαζού; Άλλος; ;) )

Α, ναι... κι αυτό


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η γιαγιά μου που 'χε στον κήπο της


Επειδή έχω ακούσει κάμποσες ιστορίες για γιαγιάδες που είχαν, εχμ, εύοσμα φυτά στον κήπο τους, αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως οι γιαγιάδες που καμώνονταν πως δεν ήξεραν τι φυτό ήταν δεν έλεγαν ακριβώς όλη την αλήθεια...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Επειδή έχω ακούσει κάμποσες ιστορίες για γιαγιάδες που είχαν, εχμ, εύοσμα φυτά στον κήπο τους, αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως οι γιαγιάδες που καμώνονταν πως δεν ήξεραν τι φυτό ήταν δεν έλεγαν ακριβώς όλη την αλήθεια...


Πώς νομίζεις ότι την έβγαζαν καθαρή και δεν σαλτάριζαν οι γιαγιάδες, εκείνα τα δύσκολα χρόνια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

@Zaz: Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόση ώρα προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς λεγόταν αυτό ή ποιοι το τραγουδούσαν.

Έχω προβλήματα με την ετυμολογική σχέση της παπαρούνας (haşhaş) με το hashish «ξερό χόρτο». Αλλά ες αύριον.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πώς νομίζεις ότι την έβγαζαν καθαρή και δεν σαλτάριζαν οι γιαγιάδες, εκείνα τα δύσκολα χρόνια;


In those days, grandma's little helpers came directly from nature; from Big Pharma now.

Mother's little helper - Rolling Stones 






And goes running for the shelter of a mother's little helper
And to help her on her way, get her through her busy day


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Επειδή έχω ακούσει κάμποσες ιστορίες για γιαγιάδες που είχαν, εχμ, εύοσμα φυτά στον κήπο τους, αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως οι γιαγιάδες που καμώνονταν πως δεν ήξεραν τι φυτό ήταν δεν έλεγαν ακριβώς όλη την αλήθεια...


Μου έχουν πει ότι στης δικιάς μου της γιαγιάς την αυλή είχαν φυτρώσει δυο χασισόδεντρα (αν μάλιστα πιστέψουμε και τους λαϊκούς θρύλους της περιοχής, αν πιάσει φωτιά στα πέριξ του χωριού μου θα μαστουρώσει όλος ο Μωριάς) κι εκείνη, λέει, τα πότιζε γιατί ήταν ωραία πρασινάδα και της άρεσε, αλλά δεν ήξερε τι ήταν (:inno:), μέχρι που κάθισε μια μέρα για καφέ ο τοπικός χωροφύλαξ και την έβαλε να τα ξεπατώσει


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> @Zaz: Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόση ώρα προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς λεγόταν αυτό ή ποιοι το τραγουδούσαν.


Προφανώς δεν έχεις βάλει εσύ τις χιλιάδες χεντμπανγκικές ανθρωποώρες σε Ombre, Victoria κτό που 'χω βάλει εγώ...


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μου έχουν πει ότι στης δικιάς μου της γιαγιάς την αυλή είχαν φυτρώσει δυο χασισόδεντρα (αν μάλιστα πιστέψουμε και τους λαϊκούς θρύλους της περιοχής, αν πιάσει φωτιά στα πέριξ του χωριού μου θα μαστουρώσει όλος ο Μωριάς) κι εκείνη, λέει, τα πότιζε γιατί ήταν ωραία πρασινάδα και της άρεσε, αλλά δεν ήξερε τι ήταν (:inno:), μέχρι που κάθισε μια μέρα για καφέ ο τοπικός χωροφύλαξ και την έβαλε να τα ξεπατώσει



Εμένα το ίδιο έγινε με την αδερφη της γιαγιάς μου και το καναρίνι που το τάιζαν καναβούρι και πεφτανε τα σπόρια κάτω. 
Όλες οι οικογένειες έχουν σχετικό μύθο μάλλον.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα το ίδιο έγινε με την αδερφη της γιαγιάς μου και το καναρίνι που το τάιζαν καναβούρι και πεφτανε τα σπόρια κάτω.
> Όλες οι οικογένειες έχουν σχετικό μύθο μάλλον.


Αυτό το έχω πάθει κι εγώ στις γλάστρες του μπαλκονιού, αλλά μου είπαν ότι αυτό δεν είναι από 'κείνο που καπνίζεις


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Σωστά, καπνίζεις την ινδική κάνναβη, ταϊζεις στο καναρίνι την ήμερη. Μοιάζουν όμως.

ΥΓ Η Βίκι πάντως λέει οτι κι αυτό το καπνίζεις.


----------



## Costas (Sep 11, 2012)

Τι είδους 'τίποτε' είναι αυτό στα ιταλικά; Πρώτη φορά τ' ακούω. Και το ιτ.ουικτιονάρυ δεν δίνει τίποτα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

Το ΝΕΛ πάντως για το _μόκο _γράφει «αβέβαιου ετύμου».


----------



## aerosol (Sep 18, 2012)

Θυμάμαι δίστιχο που έλεγαν παλιά στα παιδιά στο Μωριά:
_Ήρθε μια γριά απ΄την Πόλη
κι έφερε το χάσι-χάσι.
Παναγίτσα μου να χάσει!_

Οι δυο πρώτοι στίχοι λέγονταν ρυθμικά με ήρεμο τόνο και ο τρίτος επιταχυνόμενα, πιο έντονα και εκφραστικά, για έκπληξη. Συνοδευόταν από πείραγμα ή γαργαλητό του μικρού παιδιού. Συχνά λεγόταν ξανά και ξανά για να σκάει στα γέλια ο μπόμπιρας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

Όταν πήγαινα δημοτικό, το λέγαμε στην απέναντι ομάδα (ανεξαρτήτως παιχνιδιού :))


----------

